# I tried to log onto Kronos, but is not letting me.



## Lovebug2000 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hiya! So I recently went on leave from work due to Covid and was going to check when I work next. However this screen popped up for me, so I changed my password and waited a day to log back in, but this screen is still popping up. Am I fired or something?


----------



## Yetive (Dec 27, 2020)

When on leave, you lose access and must call your store.


----------



## Lovebug2000 (Dec 27, 2020)

Thank you so much for the reply!


----------

